# Teaching Koreans English in the Philippines?



## whiteboy (May 8, 2013)

I have an acquaintance here in Beijing who used to teach Koreans English in the Philippines. I talked with him about it a little, but I haven't been able to get back in contact with him. I'm seriously trying to look into relocating to the Philippines to teach English to Koreans or Japanese. I know that Filipinos not only can speak English...but they can even teach it too.

I just wanted to know if it is easy to get a full time job teaching English to non-Filipinos? If so, does anyone know which schools are trustworthy and can give you a lot of students? I am looking into teaching mostly one to one at Hagwons or Eikaiwas. 

How is it with the visa situation there? Would I be able to go there on a 21 day tourist visa upon arrival and then extend or change my visa while I am there? Are there any trustworthy and reasonably priced visa agencies there? I don't want to hand my passport over to any shady companies. 

Also, I would prefer a city that has a subway system that I would use to get to and from work. Is Manila the only city with a subway system? I am trying to find a balance between convenience and safety. I hear that Manila is not the safest place to be and that there is a lot of crime and poverty there? I have thought about maybe Davao or Cebu instead? How is the bus system in the cities? 

Sorry for all the questions. I would greatly appreciate everyone's help with this. 

Best Regards,

Robert


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey, Robert! 

Interestingly enough, my husband and I looked into this just yesterday, since he wants something to augment his voiceover work while we're here. We went to an ESL School/Immersion Program that had ads all over town for people to teach Koreans English on a part-time or full-time basis, and I bumped into a college friend who, as it turns out, has been managing the place for the past 8 years. 

For some reason, Bacolod has become the hot spot for Koreans learning English and there are several ESL Schools and immersion programs (Korean, Taiwanese and Japanese kids come to Bacolod and are housed in a dormitory for 2 months, and spend the entire time learning English in the school right next door) in this city. 

The thing was, when the Korean owner saw my husband, the first thing he said was, "Oh! We can't afford to pay you!" and Corey had to explain that he wasn't expecting Stateside wages. Basically, what the guy told us was that he could do online teaching for P100 an hour, peak hours were 3-10pm Philippine time. 

He wanted my husband to teach onsite as well at the school, but he said he'd have to check to see if he'd be able to (I don't think they'll let him, since they have tons of Filipinos they can get to teach without going through the trouble of wading through visa restrictions and such). 

When we were done chatting with the Korean owner of the school, my college friend who's the manager over there, mentioned that his boss gets intimidated by native English speakers (which we also noticed as soon as we went into his office). 

BTW, Manila's not worth the trouble, in my opinion. You're better off in a cosmopolitan environment like Cebu or Bacolod.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

From what I've seen, many of the Korean schools will and do hire native English speaking teachers as they have only the "home country" accent. Two problems though-- one, as already mentioned; they don't pay high wages. Second and more important though, you must have a work permit to work in the Philippines. This your (potential) employer must get for you. Without it you can and likely would be arrested and deported.


Gene


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

whiteboy said:


> I have an acquaintance here in Beijing who used to teach Koreans English in the Philippines. I talked with him about it a little, but I haven't been able to get back in contact with him. I'm seriously trying to look into relocating to the Philippines to teach English to Koreans or Japanese. I know that Filipinos not only can speak English...but they can even teach it too.
> 
> I just wanted to know if it is easy to get a full time job teaching English to non-Filipinos? If so, does anyone know which schools are trustworthy and can give you a lot of students? I am looking into teaching mostly one to one at Hagwons or Eikaiwas.
> 
> ...


I have run into Americans that work here but usually for some sort of volunteer program and they stay for years helping schools or constructing building and get help in attaining long stay Visa' 13a. And various religious groups, mostly Mormon's but there are many Christian groups here to that used to show up at the gate trying to sell me books or other garbage.

Some of the younger men just come here on vacation and end up marrying a Philippina that has money or family wealth and had an attraction for an American man, they don't have to worry much about work, there are ladies here that do have wealth or business, not everyone is poor. 

On You tube there are a few expats that write books and go to college and make money online and live here for years attending college.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

the american bar employees here in baretto earn 1800 php a night


----------



## whiteboy (May 8, 2013)

Well I appreciate everyone helping me out. 

@dezzirae - Since your old friend owns the school...wouldn't your husband have an almost guaranteed job there? 

@Gene and Viol - If I am a native English speaker from the US (southern California), I have the American accent and have the look I think they are looking for (blonde hair, blue eyes), would my chances be good at getting a job along with a work permit? I would be willing to pay for the work permit myself if I must? If I did offer to pay for it rather than the school...wouldn't I be able to negotiate with them to help me obtain it more easily? 

I guess what I am trying to ask is...is getting a work permit easy or difficult? Do many companies try to hire people without one and just try to make you take care of it on your own? 

This has happened to me a few times here in China, but usually the company will sponsor a work visa for me. Even when they don't, it is affordable with my own expenses. 

Also, do all English teaching jobs in the Philippines require an original copy of my degree? I had my degree scanned into my laptop and saved. Here in China that still works, but is it a completely different ballgame over there? 

I really hope teaching there is possible. The environment of Beijing and China in general is really depressing and I honestly need to get out of here. I just need about another year or so here to save up a lot of money to make my new life a lot easier should I try my luck over there. 

From the research I have done so far...Davao seems like an amazing city. It is supposedly really clean, safe, modernized (no sky scrapers, but a 911 service similar to the states, organized city/roads, etc.), friendly people, nice beaches and even the biggest mountain in the country! Does anyone on here live there or has anyone visited there? 

I appreciate the help, thanks again!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Moving To Teach*



whiteboy said:


> Well I appreciate everyone helping me out.
> 
> @dezzirae - Since your old friend owns the school...wouldn't your husband have an almost guaranteed job there?
> 
> ...


*Hi Again,
Being from the States, especially LA is enough to land you a job in most all international schools so far as I know. Looks seem to make no difference and if you teach Korean’s, they are looking mostly for instruction in conversational English. A difficult job as they have an extremely hard time with the language as you might guess. The only time a degree is really needed is if you are going to teach those from Taiwan online using Skype. Other than that, classroom teaching jobs here are easy to get with or without a degree.
Problem again is the working permit. Many will tell you they will get it for you and then never do. I don’t know the cost of it but suppose they might bite if you offer the cost. But again, even if you pay for it, they are the ones that must apply for it in your behalf. Using your degree or not, the pay is not good really. But,,,,,for a single guy it would be enough to live and enjoy life a bit.
As far as Davao goes, there are expats that do live on Mindanao island. But no matter what anyone tells you, your life is at more risk there than living in Dodge City KS in the 1800’s! It is so dangerous that US government and or US Embassy workers are not allowed to travel to any place on that island without express consent. Visit website for the US Embassy Manila Philippines to keep up to date on any travel warnings/advisories.
We live close to Angeles City, two hours North of Manila and there are enough schools to choose from right here in this area without putting yourself in a war zone in Mindanao. Flights from where you are on Air Asia to Clark Field (Angeles) should not cost too much. Be sure to come over and have a look around and visit with schools here and other parts of the country well before any move.

By the way, What part of the LA area are you from? I grew up in N. Hollywood, Van Nuys close to Universal.



Gene…*


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> the american bar employees here in baretto earn 1800 php a night



Wow, nice! I started out as a bus boy, waiter, wold love to work there, only wish I lived closer.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

whiteboy said:


> I have an acquaintance here in Beijing who used to teach Koreans English in the Philippines. I talked with him about it a little, but I haven't been able to get back in contact with him. I'm seriously trying to look into relocating to the Philippines to teach English to Koreans or Japanese. I know that Filipinos not only can speak English...but they can even teach it too.
> 
> I just wanted to know if it is easy to get a full time job teaching English to non-Filipinos? If so, does anyone know which schools are trustworthy and can give you a lot of students? I am looking into teaching mostly one to one at Hagwons or Eikaiwas.
> 
> ...


_Have removed a few of the comments so that we can get this thread :focus: and hopefully supply useful info on acquiring teaching positions for this gentleman ..._


----------



## whiteboy (May 8, 2013)

I will start off saying thanks for the detailed response. I am actually from Orange County, which is about an hour south of LA. I am sure you have heard of it before. 

It is good to know that even though I have a degree, it is not something I have to worry about since I don't have the original with me anyway. It is strange because I have read of multiple forums and sites that you need a degree to teach in the Philippines? Maybe they are just misinformed. 

I have had more than three years experience teaching Chinese people with terrible English (sorry if I sound rude). I should be able to teach at least some Koreans conversational English. In fact, I used to have a few private Korean students, who I taught one to one. 

As for the working permit...are most of the schools really lazy and cheap with obtaining what is necessary for teaching there? This happens a lot in China too. My friend got visa screwed bad because the company he taught for kept telling him for months that they will extend his visa and they never did. He flew to Hong Kong with just a one day overstay on the mainland and had to return to the US. He is back in China, but that was a nightmare that I don't want to experience myself in the Philippines. 

Do you know of any specific schools in your area that help with the work permit and are honest with your salary, etc? How about the school you work at? Are you an English teacher at a school like this? How is Angeles city? Is it polluted like Manila? I hope not. I want to leave Beijing because of the heavy pollution. How are the schools there? I will do my homework more on the area, but can you tell me a little about why you chose that city and a little about your experiences there? 

Cebu and Palawan island also look very beautiful...and I am guessing they are way less dangerous than Mindanao island? I might just have to visit Mindanao, but hold off on living there.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Whiteboy,

Check out this site American International School of Subic . It's a new international school that just opened in the Subic Freeport. It's main target is teaching Koreans how to speak english, along with teaching ex-pat's children..

Jon


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> Whiteboy,
> 
> Check out this site American International School of Subic . It's a new international school that just opened in the Subic Freeport. It's main target is teaching Koreans how to speak english, along with teaching ex-pat's children..
> 
> Jon


Hey that's the ticket Jon, That should be a good place for people to apply as new schools end up going through quite a few teachers at the start till they get the ones that want to stay.


Gene


----------



## whiteboy (May 8, 2013)

Hi Jon. Thanks for the link and telling me about this school. It looks like a great school. 

Does anyone know of any private English training schools in the Philippines? I have never worked at an international school before and I know they are a little more professional and strict. 

I am not saying I am a bad teacher. I have a lot of experience, but just not in this type of school. Anyone on here know of any private schools where I could mostly teach one to one and make enough money to live a comfortable life in the country? 

I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## odanneyboy (Feb 9, 2016)

The best place to teach English to Koreans would be Baguio City. It is a quite nice climate and the city actually has a lot of class. It is high up in the mountains so cooler even requiring a jacket at night. It is also nicely located where the beaches are about an hour drive down Nagillian Highway. 

Koreans often attend college there as it is a college town but in order to actually attend a college they have to learn English because all the colleges are English speaking. 

I hope this was helpful.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Work permit*



whiteboy said:


> I will start off saying thanks for the detailed response. I am actually from Orange County, which is about an hour south of LA. I am sure you have heard of it before.
> 
> It is good to know that even though I have a degree, it is not something I have to worry about since I don't have the original with me anyway. It is strange because I have read of multiple forums and sites that you need a degree to teach in the Philippines? Maybe they are just misinformed.
> 
> ...


I've witnessed several Immigration and surprise call center busts on TV, they all had Visa or Immigrant looking cards (probably fake), so to count on the employer to get it done....  forget it and would they waste so much money on an expat when they can find citizens with college degree's to do the job, so unless you have a work permit, the fee 3 years ago was 8,000 pesos for the application and the many loop holes you'll have to go through and government office such as PBI, SSS, BIR, (tax), Barangay clearance and another letter from the Barangay with schooling, and to post for 30 full days your job aspirations in the Manila times because the priority here is the Philippine citizen first when it comes to jobs, so if a citizen can teach English and many can they are supposed to get the job first, that is a bit much, plus the run around in Manila, get ready for your travel expense, fee's.

Without performing the procedures correctly you'll be arrested, fined a minimum of 8,000 pesos or more, depends on how long you had been working and deported and black listed for 7 years. Philippine government link below.
FAQs on AEP

It's much easier to get a job as an Immigrant through marriage or other qualifying Immigrant ways but even as an Immigrant Non-Quota 13a, before you work one day you'll have to register with the SSS, BIR(Tax), Barangay clearance and letter of recommendation (similar job) from someone else working here, but you will no longer need the work permit Visa.

Do expats teach online from their homes without paying SSS, BIR and on a tourist Visa, they sure do, but to rely on the one income and nothing else would be a huge gamble and it's* illegal* here. Philippines is very tough spot to make it in and an expat without money is an expat in deep Kimchi. 

Internet monitoring laws were changed 2 years ago so they do target online money making schemes.


----------

